# Entry Door Won't Close (Easily)



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

We have a new 2012 250rs. When we first picked it up I noticed that the rear door was hard to close. I took it to the dealer and they adjusted now it closes like butter. Then a few trips later the front entry door stopped closing smoothly. Traced the problem to the gas strut hitting on the threshold. Seems the door had moved down slightly and the gas strut was hitting the the threshold. Took it back to the dealer and they adjusted it and it worked perfectly. The dealer told me they added some lock tight and I should not have any more problems. By the end of our next trip we were right back where we started with the gas stut contacting the threshold and holding the bottom of the door almost 1/2" out from the frame.

I have played around with the stabilizer jacks to see if perhaps I was torquing the frame but it seems to have no relationship.

Now I could take it back to the dealer but the reality is I'm fairly handy think I could I adjust it myself in less time than the 70 mile drive (one way) to the dealership. I've looked at the door and there is no obvious adjustment, but clearly they can be adjusted as the dealer has done it for me twice now.

Has anyone adjusted thier own doors? Anybody have tips or pictures?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

if you disconnect the strut...does the door close properly?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

A few days after we got our 250RS, I noticed the gas strut was rubbing on the top of the door. I removed the bracket from the top of the door. There were broken screws under it from the factory. I think I ended up bending the bracket a little, to get clearance, and I put silicone in the holes from the broken screws. It's been a couple years, and I've had no more trouble with the strut.

I don't know if this is the cause of your problem, but it may be.


----------

